# Sooo i've decided



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

That I want another chi!  I know I know, big shock!! lol 
I was just sitting watching the litter stinkers today and thinking to myself.."three chi's is better than two chis!" :laughing8: I know many of you here can relate to that thinking! :laughing9:
But, alas I will have to wait until one of the older dogs pass.  I am not going to exceed 4 dogs. I would be overwhelmed and hubby would surely kill me this time. :coolwink:
But i'm already thinking and the chi wheels in my mind are turning like crazy!!







aaand I know exactly what I want!! A white LC! :love5:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahahaha!!! ur post is all over the place LMAO...someone is goin chi crazy!  i think a white lc will look beutiful in ur group


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I know how you feel... I REALLY want a third... but I can't until I am finished with college 
. Sigh.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahahaha!!! ur post is all over the place LMAO...someone is goin chi crazy!  i think a white lc will look beutiful in ur group


I like to plan ahead woman!  lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cherper said:


> I like to plan ahead woman!  lol


lmao i thought i was bad plannin 7 months ahead :lol:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I don't think it'd be more than a year. So not toooo terribly ridiculous.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

You don't want a white LC ...okay I lied I want you to have one because they are sooo super cute..but Bijoux has a fair amount of white in her and her shedding drives me up the wall! I've made a deal with myseld never again with any light coloured poochies!

Then again I'm sure as I am typing this your looking at your large dogs and both will be big fluffy and white ha ha


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I know how you feel....on wait thats why I get to pick up my LC white chi on Wed.  We need a chis annonymous hehehe


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

quinnandleah said:


> I know how you feel....on wait thats why I get to pick up my LC white chi on Wed.  We need a chis annonymous hehehe


Oooh so exciting!!! Pics please 
Finn's whole underside is white and he has a white collar and white tip on his tail, and I just love the white areas. He doesn't shed hardly at all. It's my sc that's sheds the most. I just love the look of the light face with the dark eyes. But then again there's ALOT of looks I love.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

cherper said:


> Finn's whole underside is white and he has a white collar and white tip on his tail, and I just love the white areas. He doesn't shed hardly at all. )


Ugh I'm jealous Bijoux must just be the lucky one..she sheds like the cat does


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I sure get it! We started with 2 & ended up with 4 !!! I didn't see that one coming 
But certainly no regrets


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Mel's chi's said:


> I sure get it! We started with 2 & ended up with 4 !!! I didn't see that one coming
> But certainly no regrets


LOL :laughing8: well, they're small soooo......


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

:shock: I'm shocked! hahaha 

LC's shed so much less than SC's. I'm not sure what Bijoux eats but sometimes diet can play a part? The only time my LC's shed is when they're blowing their coats after their heats. Lulu has yet to shed much at all since she hasnt had a heat yet so I've only seen a few hairs come from her yet.


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

I got my 2nd cause my first needed a BFF....now they need a friend cause they get catty at times and fight LOL.... so now the 3rd chi I will be picking up in a couple of weeks


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My last chi was white OMG,i used to tell people don't wear black or navy when you come round,Dottie is mostly white and here we go again but hey who cares,a lap full of white hairs is fun, as long as you don't have dark carpets !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Good Luc kon your puppy hunt even if it may be awhile


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

OMG woman!!! How exciting!!! 
A white LC is an awesome choice! 
Here is baby Chanel...just to inspire you to get things on the move faster! :lol:




























Seriously I can not wait a whole year to see pics, so get to work on that hubby of yours!!! :coolwink:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Ohhh my gosh what a beautiful, adorable, precious little powderpuff she was :love1: :love5: I don't know if I will be lucky enough to find an all white lc but even if it has a bit of cream I would be ok with it.  I think i'll want a boy but that's not a def. I know some on here swear their females are very affectionate. So...maybe.
Leila is affectionate but i'm not her first love. Food is !! But with finn , I know i'm #1 without a doubt. Leila really is an equal opportunity lover, meaning... she's snuggles with everyone. And i'm so glad!!! But finn really just wants me  can't blame him. heh heh!! jk But I think the kids kinda hate that. So it makes me feel kinda bad.
Well yes hubby would kill me....dead.... probably. lol But I just don't want more dogs in this house. Not until winston or lucy pass. With winston , he's so big and overbearing at times so he kinda counts as like 2 or 3 dogs.  I said a year because I know boxers generally never make it past 9 yrs and he will be 8 this summer.  But that gives me plenty of time to think about what I want. One thing though., I can't imagine 3 chi's plus loudmouth Lucy's barking everytime someone drives by or walks down the road.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

cherper said:


> Ohhh my gosh what a beautiful, adorable, precious little powderpuff she was :love1: :love5: I don't know if I will be lucky enough to find an all white lc but even if it has a bit of cream I would be ok with it.  I think i'll want a boy but that's not a def. I know some on here swear their females are very affectionate. So...maybe.
> Leila is affectionate but i'm not her first love. Food is !! But with finn , I know i'm #1 without a doubt. Leila really is an equal opportunity lover, meaning... she's snuggles with everyone. And i'm so glad!!! But finn really just wants me  can't blame him. heh heh!! jk But I think the kids kinda hate that. So it makes me feel kinda bad.
> Well yes hubby would kill me....dead.... probably. lol But I just don't want more dogs in this house. Not until winston or lucy pass. With winston , he's so big and overbearing at times so he kinda counts as like 2 or 3 dogs.  I said a year because I know boxers generally never make it past 9 yrs and he will be 8 this summer.  But that gives me plenty of time to think about what I want. One thing though., I can't imagine 3 chi's plus loudmouth Lucy's barking everytime someone drives by or walks down the road.


Chanel has cream markings, I find it pretty. 

I understand that you have your hands full now with your pack. 
Is your Boxer sick? As much as I wish for you to get your Chi, I
hope your Boxer lives for many more years. Boxers are such lovable
goof balls, one of my favorite breeds. I don't think I've seen his pictures
on here. I'd love to see him.  

It's true they say female dogs are much more attached and affectionate,
most working dogs are female because of their loyalty. (so I heard) 
But sex doesn't have as much to do with it as the individual genes 
and that particular dog's temperament. However, like you I prefer 
males for some reason. But of course it all depends on the individual 
dog & owner.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

here's the big lug : 























heeheehee


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ohh he's handsome!!! Love the brindle coat & the big brown eyes. :love5:

Haha, the last pic is hilarious! He looks great in pink.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

You can always foster . . . then you're not "really" owning another one.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Ohh he's handsome!!! Love the brindle coat & the big brown eyes. :love5:
> 
> Haha, the last pic is hilarious! He looks great in pink.


haha yeah he's big pimp. lol Thanks!! 


Finn said:


> You can always foster . . . then you're not "really" owning another one.


I could but hubby would still want to do bodily harm.  lol
I want a puppy though. Just found this...*sighs* my little wee man is all grown up. *sniff*


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

LOL..and just what's wrong with six...VBEG


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh heck I don't see nothing wrong with six.  But currently when someone comes to the door and the dogs are barking and acting all psycho, my hubby lets them in and says "welcome to the animal shelter" I'm thinking one more may just set him off. :laughing9:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

cherper said:


> haha yeah he's big pimp. lol Thanks!!
> 
> 
> I could but hubby would still want to do bodily harm.  lol
> I want a puppy though. Just found this...*sighs* my little wee man is all grown up. *sniff*



Haha, pimp! lol :lol:

That pic of baby Finn is too freaking cute! He is really gorgeous, must have
some fancy lines, huh? There are no Chis like him around here, or at least I
haven't seen any. They all look very different.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

cherper said:


> Oooh so exciting!!! Pics please
> Finn's whole underside is white and he has a white collar and white tip on his tail, and I just love the white areas. He doesn't shed hardly at all. It's my sc that's sheds the most. I just love the look of the light face with the dark eyes. But then again there's ALOT of looks I love.


I get to pick her up tomorrow at 1 after the boy I babysit goes to school. This is the most recent pic I have of her from the end of Jan. She isn't all white but I think she's adorable.


*~LS~* She was a cute fluff ball. :coolwink:




cherper said:


> Ohhh my gosh what a beautiful, adorable, precious little powderpuff she was. I don't know if I will be lucky enough to find an all white lc but even if it has a bit of cream I would be ok with it.  I think i'll want a boy but that's not a def. I know some on here swear their females are very affectionate. So...maybe.
> Leila is affectionate but i'm not her first love. Food is !! But with finn , I know i'm #1 without a doubt. Leila really is an equal opportunity lover, meaning... she's snuggles with everyone. And i'm so glad!!! But finn really just wants me  can't blame him. heh heh!! jk But I think the kids kinda hate that. So it makes me feel kinda bad.
> Well yes hubby would kill me....dead.... probably. lol But I just don't want more dogs in this house. Not until winston or lucy pass. With winston , he's so big and overbearing at times so he kinda counts as like 2 or 3 dogs.  I said a year because I know boxers generally never make it past 9 yrs and he will be 8 this summer.  But that gives me plenty of time to think about what I want. One thing though., I can't imagine 3 chi's plus loudmouth Lucy's barking everytime someone drives by or walks down the road.


Leah is the most snugglie of my older 3 so far. Claude is my big chicken that likes to be by himself. Quinn loves to be as close to my mom as he can.



cherper said:


> here's the big lug :heeheehee


He is handsome. He looks alot like my friends dog that I babysit for.



cherper said:


> haha yeah he's big pimp. lol Thanks!!
> 
> 
> I could but hubby would still want to do bodily harm.  lol
> I want a puppy though. Just found this...*sighs* my little wee man is all grown up. *sniff*


Awww he was such a cutie.



cherper said:


> Oh heck I don't see nothing wrong with six.  But currently when someone comes to the door and the dogs are barking and acting all psycho, my hubby lets them in and says "welcome to the animal shelter" I'm thinking one more may just set him off.


LOL thats what my stepdad says we are.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

cherper said:


> Oh heck I don't see nothing wrong with six.  But currently when someone comes to the door and the dogs are barking and acting all psycho, my hubby lets them in and says "welcome to the animal shelter" I'm thinking one more may just set him off. :laughing9:


Oh, hubby grumbles every now and then...that's just what they do...LOL


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Gingersmom said:


> Oh, hubby grumbles every now and then...that's just what they do...LOL


Yes they do. My stepdad grumbled for a good long time when I got Leah. He now claims her as his puppy.  He is now warming up to Claude too.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Haha, pimp! lol :lol:
> 
> That pic of baby Finn is too freaking cute! He is really gorgeous, must have
> some fancy lines, huh? There are no Chis like him around here, or at least I
> haven't seen any. They all look very different.


thank you !! of course you know i think he is gorgeous, but he is my little loverman :love6:



Gingersmom said:


> Oh, hubby grumbles every now and then...that's just what they do...LOL


 Oh yes, they certainly do. My hubby is such a big dork. One minute he'll say he doesn't care if we have any dogs then the next minute he's calling one of the chi's in a gooey voice and kissing them.  MEN!!!!!!



quinnandleah said:


> Yes they do. My stepdad grumbled for a good long time when I got Leah. He now claims her as his puppy.  He is now warming up to Claude too.


They're such dorks aren't they. Like they think it's unmanly to love a tiny dog. That's why any man not afraid to openly admit they like tiny dogs, get's all my respect!!


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

cherper said:


> thank you !! of course you know i think he is gorgeous, but he is my little loverman :love6:
> 
> Oh yes, they certainly do. My hubby is such a big dork. One minute he'll say he doesn't care if we have any dogs then the next minute he's calling one of the chi's in a gooey voice and kissing them.  MEN!!!!!!
> 
> ...


hey... dont act like we are not here ladies... well at least im LOL haven't seen many males, certainly not my age (22),but im not afraid of admitting that i love little dogs, but i love big ones 2, i just cant have them, i take care of Tiny 80% of the time, dress her every day (like she was a doll) feed her every day as im super careful about her diet, i take her to the vet, if it was for my gf Tiny would be eating puppy chow from the super market, lol, we love her, shes our first daughter, my gf takes care of her on weekends as as go home from my apt (im i college), so yea i love little dogs!! o yea and i walk her in pink clothes down the street, which looks super gay (nothing against gay people), but i dont care


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

PR Punk Skater said:


> hey... dont act like we are not here ladies... well at least im LOL haven't seen many males, certainly not my age (22),but im not afraid of admitting that i love little dogs, but i love big ones 2, i just cant have them, i take care of Tiny 80% of the time, dress her every day (like she was a doll) feed her every day as im super careful about her diet, i take her to the vet, if it was for my gf Tiny would be eating puppy chow from the super market, lol, we love her, shes our first daughter, my gf takes care of her on weekends as as go home from my apt (im i college), so yea i love little dogs!! o yea and i walk her in pink clothes down the street, which looks super gay (nothing against gay people), but i dont care


:laughing8::laughing8::laughing8::laughing8::laughing8:
Sorry!! I forgot there was a dude on here. lol But hey i'm just speakin the truth. You have all my respect man!!!!


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

cherper said:


> :laughing8::laughing8::laughing8::laughing8::laughing8:
> Sorry!! I forgot there was a dude on here. lol But hey i'm just speakin the truth. You have all my respect man!!!!


hahaha, you made me laugh, thanks!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

good, i'm glad!!


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

PR Punk Skater said:


> hey... dont act like we are not here ladies... well at least im LOL haven't seen many males, certainly not my age (22),but im not afraid of admitting that i love little dogs, but i love big ones 2, i just cant have them, i take care of Tiny 80% of the time, dress her every day (like she was a doll) feed her every day as im super careful about her diet, i take her to the vet, if it was for my gf Tiny would be eating puppy chow from the super market, lol, we love her, shes our first daughter, my gf takes care of her on weekends as as go home from my apt (im i college), so yea i love little dogs!! o yea and i walk her in pink clothes down the street, which looks super gay (nothing against gay people), but i dont care


I think we need to see proof of this walk...in pictures 



Cheryl - Finn's baby picture is quite possibly the cutest thing ever!


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

challenge accepted!! hahaha as as soon as i get my camera this weekend!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

PR Punk Skater said:


> challenge accepted!! hahaha as as soon as i get my camera this weekend!


LOL christa!!! Well I for one can hardly wait to see it! 

oh, and thank you christa  Looking back at his littleness made me want to cry :crybaby:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Cheryl you can have Bryco...he's on his way!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Cheryl you can have Bryco...he's on his way!


:laughing8: Well he better come neutered! :coolwink: I certainly couldn't say no to that little guy. lol


----------

